

The Wonder Of It All - spoletto
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bytcrvxzkut4r8s/The%20Wonder%20of%20It%20All.pdf

======
spoletto
This is my favorite commencement speech. I've revisited it many times. Each
time I do, it adds perspective to the way I live my life.

I thought HN might enjoy it as well. :)

